# Do I dare drive this 70'



## Seven3smoke (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is my dilemma:

My father has given me this car that he purchased new. Its a 1970 GTO Red/Red, 4 speed, 18,241 miles, wipers have never been on, stored inside a climate controled building for its entire life. Never been painted, orig. spark plugs, orig. cardboard floor mats from first state bank thanking him for his loan, ect.. The other odd thing about this car is that at the time he purchased it a slacker kid worked at the dealership and would take your new car out and beat on it as part of the dealer prep. Knowing this he met the truck at dealership and unloaded it himself and drove it home without being dealer preped. Because of this the underhood area is filled with little tags that the dealer should have removed when they serviced or inspected each item on the list.

What should I do? Drive it? Sell it? Hang onto it even longer?

Does anyone have any idea whats this car is curently worth? 

I just noticed that the hood is not completly closed in the second pic. The bat cable is removed each time and we simply backed it out for these pics and to let it run a few min.


My Father at the wheel


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

IMHO, contact an auction house, or hold onto it until the next big boom, and that may be awhile. 

Sad, but true, every additional mile you put on it at this point diminishes it's value!! You'd be crazy to take it out on the street!~


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well your into it for nothing -so drive it and if you want to sell it at a later date its all profit
although I WOULD wait untill the snow is gone


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's value to the purist would be immense. Those looking to restore their car to factory original need only look at your car to see what's 100% correct. This could be one of those cars that sell for crazy money at BJ. 
If it's at all possable for you to keep the car in it's currant state yourself, that's what I would do. I would not drive it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sound advise from the above posts. If it has sentimental value, and you don't need the $$$, keep it. If you want to have a GTO to drive and enjoy, sell it when prices go back up (they will), and use the money to buy a vacation house AND a driver GTO!!! As well preserved as this car appears, every mile will detract value. It's an historical artifact, and should be preserved as such.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, that is awesome. especially for a ND car. My galaxie lived its life in fargo, and Valley City. Just do whatever feels right, but keep in mind that car could go for loads of money. Seems like you've been doing everything right so far, so keep it up. If you don't mind,* wereabout *in North Dakota are you?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

The real question here is why did your Dad give it to you? What are his expectations of your actions? He may intend for you to enjoy it so selling it would just make you seem greedy, after all, he could have sold it too.
Treat it like any other antique. Take it to some shows.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bronko91 said:


> Take it to some shows.......


I hate to say it, but this might be one of the only reasons for a car to be a trailer queen. I might take it to some shows, but I sure woudn't dirve it there unless it was just across town.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Giving it some more thought, I think that if I were in your shoes, I would drive it some. Not a lot, but maybe 500-1000 miles a year. My reasoning is, you only live once. Your dad drove it a bit less than 2500 miles a year for 39 years. If you did the same, YOUR kid could inherit a like-new, 78 year old 1970 GTO with ONLY 34k on the clock....still a basically "new" car, wear and tear-wise. Bottom line, you're in a great position, and you have a LOT of choices, all of them GOOD!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If he did drive it, those factory tags left on under the hood won't last long.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in the drive it a little each year club. Like Jeff said, even with 34k in another 30 years isn't going to hurt the value. Carefully document the little tags under the hood with good quality pics. If there is a way to safely remove them, like from the master cylinder bail and vacuum brake valve, I would remove and save them. By removing as much as possible to prevent damage/loss, the risk factor goes down. There is always the risk of driving any car of that value but I, personally, don't have much interest in a car I would be afraid to drive. 
You're very lucky that your Dad had the foresight to keep the car and use it so little. If I had the dozens of muscle cars back that I owned during the 70's, I could sell half of them and retire to play with the rest....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, if a guy only knew!! Back in `71 ~because of the gas crunch and the huge insurance rates~ Hemi Cuda's sat in dealer showrooms, you couldn't give them away. Now look at the price they go for.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Seven3smoke said:


> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> My father has given me this car that he purchased new. Its a 1970 GTO Red/Red, 4 speed, 18,241 miles, wipers have never been on, stored inside a climate controled building for its entire life. Never been painted, orig. spark plugs, orig. cardboard floor mats from first state bank thanking him for his loan, ect.. The other odd thing about this car is that at the time he purchased it a slacker kid worked at the dealership and would take your new car out and beat on it as part of the dealer prep. Knowing this he met the truck at dealership and unloaded it himself and drove it home without being dealer preped. Because of this the underhood area is filled with little tags that the dealer should have removed when they serviced or inspected each item on the list.
> 
> ...




Call Barrett-Jackson, Russo and Steele or Mecum Auction Companies and see if they or an appraiser will tell you what this car is worth. If it's worth a lot of money, I would sell it and use the proceeds to buy another goat for a lot less that could be driven whenever you want. I drive mine, but its not worth the amount of money yours might be worth. Just my two cents..........Good luck.


----------



## Seven3smoke (Mar 11, 2009)

You guys bring up some great points. Why has he gifted it to me? He could not stand the thought of selling it after all these years and he does not dare drive it. So it becomes my issue, I guess there are worse problems to have. I plan to take a bunch of photos when the weather warms up they should be helpfull to anyone rebuilding a 70'

Any ideas on proper storage to prolong this beauty?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Seven3smoke said:


> You guys bring up some great points. Why has he gifted it to me? He could not stand the thought of selling it after all these years and he does not dare drive it. So it becomes my issue, I guess there are worse problems to have. I plan to take a bunch of photos when the weather warms up they should be helpfull to anyone rebuilding a 70'
> 
> Any ideas on proper storage to prolong this beauty?



Seven3smoke:

Storage ideas:
-- Heated garage, if you have access to one.
-- Battery tender to keep the battery charged.
-- Warm up the engine at least once a month to keep the engine "exercised."
-- Put preserver in your gas to prevent the gas from going bad.
-- Good car cover.
-- Don't let critters get to the car.
-- Wax it with good wax to preserve the paint.
-- Make sure the car is insured for full appraisal value.

Look forward to seeing the detailed pictures.

Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
..to add I would consider flushing the cooling system and refilling with extended life anti-freeze. Old coolant can get toxic ofter awhile.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sell it to me...I'll drive it!!!! Actually, being that it is a family heirloom, I would keep it inside and trailer it to shows. Build or buy one to drive.....can you imagine sitting at the red light in the center of town, and some moron,talking on a cellphone with one hand, and smoking a cancerette with the other slllaaaaammmmmmssss into the back of your beautiful GTO........you would instantly have a pile of 39 year old scrap metal ! 
Eric the voice of doom Animal:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope, don't drive it, the hoses are all dried out. If they go bad you will not have factory hoses, tires and the like. Any miles put on it would be very costly. Keep it, buy a driver.


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

If it were me... which it isn't... I would drive it.. Whats the point in owning a beauty like that and not being able to enjoy it. That is my personal opinion and I understand where everyone is coming from with theirs. I know that if I was going to hand down a peice of machinery like that too my kids I would expect them to respect it the same way I would have, by having some fun with it but not destroying it. Eventually someone is going to be driving it.. In my personal opinion I would rather it be family than some rich bastard who won it at at auction.

Sorry, I read this post AGAIN.. and my position is still the same, I agree with GeeTeeohguy...I didnt see his name in the preview or I would have spelled it right.. Maybe I am getting to the point in my life where I am resenting the rich.. Really whats the cash for the car really worth to you?? It would make me happier seeing some broke bastard like my son driving it rather some rich dude who has no respect for what it is other than a GTO.. It was yours dad's car.. I would drive it. Family heirloom.. F the rich.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Seven3smoke:
> 
> Storage ideas:
> -- Heated garage, if you have access to one.
> ...


carefully pumping some fresh brake fluid through the system might be a good idea too since it absorbs moisture. such a beautiful car. great story:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> Seven3smoke:
> 
> Storage ideas:
> -- *Heated garage,* if you have access to one.
> ...


As soon as the permit is approved construction of a 2 car garage will begin. It will house the dynamic duo. Pics will be posted just as soon as the Judge is finished up [shortly] (for this season.)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully this car would end up in a Museum, not as an addition for some rich guy. Since the car was never dealer prepped, I am sure this is probably the most assembly line correct GTO out there. It needs to be kept for historic value.
Why didn't your dad drive the car?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Hopefully this car would end up in a Museum, not as an addition for some rich guy. Since the car was never dealer prepped, I am sure this is probably the most assembly line correct GTO out there. It needs to be kept for historic value.
> Why didn't your dad drive the car?



If you don't want to sell this car, potentially for a lot of money if you need it, this kind of car could be used as a restoration guide for other cars.


----------



## Seven3smoke (Mar 11, 2009)

I stumbled back onto this site while searching for some other GTO stuff. I noticed alot of you asked why he didnt drive it, so I asked him. He said it was just one of those things you dont plan but sort of happen. He was married to my mom in late 1970 she did not have a drivers licence (crazy by todays standards) and he had purchased an old work truck to get around preserving his goats wash job until the weekends. He owned a heavy equipment construction company with my grandfather at that time and left the car in thier shop because we lived in a lovley trailer and he didnt want to leave the goat outside. He found himself buried under lots of work and also drove a kenworth to Duluth MN every weak hauling grian. Between the time missed at home and the new arival of his son (me) he didnt have much time to play. He stated that weeks, months and years seem to fly by and soon most of his running buddys had destroyed their cars, had familys or moved away and the car seemed to sit more and more. By the time 1980 rolled around he realized cars like this may never make a come back and decided to store it. He then drove it every year on mothers day and a few local car shows and rod runs. The car is currently in a heated storage unit with the frame blocked up to help take some weight off the suspension. I have driven it a few times and its an amazing car. Does anyone know what exactly happens when you move the gear shift from the 1-2 side over to the 3-4 side? I assume some type of vacume advance to affect timing? Let me rephrase that when you are just sitting there and you move the stick from side to side you can hear a difference in the motor? One more question did this car come with floormats from the factory? The current floor mats are white rubber, I guess dad may have removed them to keep them clean. I have not decided on what to do with the car and currently do not need the money so it continues to just sit.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Front and rear floor mats was a factory option. Just not sure on the color. Did you ever get it appraised? This is one of the few times I would recommend driving it as little as possible. Retain the originality............


----------



## sgav24 (Jun 30, 2009)

and please post some pics! Im doing a restoration of a 70GTO, same color int. and exterior...perfect match. It would be very helpful


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

If you wait a year or 2 more that value will likely climb as 2010 is the last year for Pontiac.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Seven3smoke said:


> Does anyone know what exactly happens when you move the gear shift from the 1-2 side over to the 3-4 side? I assume some type of vacume advance to affect timing? Let me rephrase that when you are just sitting there and you move the stick from side to side you can hear a difference in the motor?
> 
> I have not decided on what to do with the car and currently do not need the money so it continues to just sit.


There is an electric solenoid on the trans for the vacuum advance but it should not engage moving the stick from side to side. It should be when moving the stick rearward from the third gear to fourth gear position.

Don't sell it. You will never have the chance to own such a car again and the money will mean nothing once it's gone.

Personally, I would be strongly considering documenting EVERY tag, bolt, paint dab, etc on the car and publishing a book for restoration purposes. It's original condition would be put to good use and maybe make a few bucks along the way too.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a 1955 Coronet not long ago with 2000 original miles and it was like a brand new car. I had the same dilemna as to drive or store, or sell. I showed it for 2 years. (trailered to any farther than local shows) and drove it about 1000 miles in 4 years. After the hoses and all rubber items were replaced of course.) I finally became too nervous to drive it any more, so we sold it and bought a house in the mountains. Then I found my 67 GTO and I drive it all the time. I would love to see more pics of this great car. My view of this is if you keep it, don't be afraid to drive it, but watch out. The road is loaded with idiots. I know of guys trailering their cars and getting run off the road while some dork looks over the car. 

There is no right answer here, but make sure to change out all fluids, as mentioned.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As Rick Dobertin stated about driving his incredible 86 J2000 Pro Street car on the street, "you wouldn't hang the Mona Lisa in the outhouse"...


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

that thing is like a trophy, build a garage with glass walls and curtains you can pull up and down so you can look at it everyday, but dont drive it get a driver lol (im kidding about the glass garage someone would probably try to break in and steal it)

but do get a driver for fun that car is way too valuable, it could probably pull over 50g's easy at Barrett Jackson even in the current economy imagine 10 15 from now?!


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Please sell it! 
After reading all your comments about the car I get the feeling you had very little interest in it while growing up and seem to still have very little interest in it today.

Keeping a vehicle that mint requires a lot of time and money (insurance, safe and rodent free environment etc.), and if you do not have the passion that your father had for the car, it will suffer.

With that said I personally feel a piece of preserved history needs to go to a real collector or museum that will preserve it for future generations to marvel at it. I know I would pay money to see that car in person if it was at a museum.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

sell it to me. i will buy it fast cash. if not dont sell it. i was in your shoes once. 20 years ago i ran across a 1970 ram air 4 gto with 22000 miles on it. i paid $5000 for it. not having the room to store it and not having the time to drive it i sold it for $6500. i have regretted it ever since. to make matters worse it recently showed up on ebay for sale. price was 80,000.

enjoy it. drive it but only on special occasions and car shows. it is money in the bank. dont forget. if you do sell it you will owe tax on it. it hurts to write a check for taxes on 50k profit.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel like I stumbled upon waxerforum.com here. Cars are meant to be driven. Even if it's only a couple thousand miles a year, in 10 years when/if you sell it, at least you will have fond memories behind the wheel in opposed to that awesome car you used to have that sat in a garage while you sat there wishing you could drive it.

If you aren't going to drive it at all... at least loan it to a museum so that other people can not drive it too. You can always take it back.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great idea for storage, let it sit in a museum.

They will care for it and it will be appreciated by fellow car lovers.

Pay tax on a classic car sale?


----------



## Seven3smoke (Mar 11, 2009)

Attached are several photos of the car. I still have it in storage and decided just to sit on it for now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Steven, Personally I wouldn't sell it....BUT If you decide too, let me know!! Have cash, will travel:lol: That is one sweet Goat!!!! To me , there is a sentimental value, besides the fact that the car is in great shape......:cheers Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Incredible car and story! I say definitely keep it as a family hierloom and then buy another 70 to restore or drive to truly enjoy.

I would only trailer this car, maybe drive it around at shows but never on public roads.

Thanks for posting the pics, although I'd like to see an underhood shot. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Steven! more pics!!!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Let's see pics of those dealer tags and engine bay!


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Simply amazing. If you have an honest interest in classic muscle, I say keep it and enjoy it. Drive it sparingly of course, but IMO cars are meant to be driven. Document all the tags and perhaps carefully remove them as mentioned above, but I've never agreed with the idea of keeping a full scale model. I understand the reasoning behind that train of through, but if you really have no interest in driving it (or are afraid to), then go ahead and sell it or at least loan it to a museum. That being said, I wouldn't sell the car while your father is still around. As much as he didn't want to deal with the decision, I'm sure he'd hate to see it go. Regardless of what you do, take him for at least one ride for old times sake


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

R u kidding-Drive that thing like you stole it!!! heres a scenario 20 years from now you sitting around with your buddies telling them 1. how you had a classic muscle car and sat there and looked at it for years  or 2. how you dumped the clutch at a light and left so much smoke you couldnt see in front of yourself, and when it hooked up your eyeballs got mashed into your skull . May sound reckless but makes for a much better story.


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Do this...*



crustysack said:


> R u kidding-Drive that thing like you stole it!!! heres a scenario 20 years from now you sitting around with your buddies telling them 1. how you had a classic muscle car and sat there and looked at it for years  or 2. how you dumped the clutch at a light and left so much smoke you couldnt see in front of yourself, and when it hooked up your eyeballs got mashed into your skull . May sound reckless but makes for a much better story.


Seriously, I was in a similar situation when I restored my Judge and didnt want to drive it. Honestly, I think a car should be driven. Although I think in your case I would drive it minimally. I think if you were going to sell it you would have by now, so I dont think you ever will because of the sentimental value. In that case why not show off your good luck. People wait lifetimes for cars like this and never get closer to owning them than seeing them at a show or on TV. Or you could always trade some rich guy your trophy car for his trophy wife for a night too. That would also make for some good stories.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

AllRise70 said:


> Or you could always trade some rich guy your trophy car for his trophy wife for a night too. That would also make for some good stories.


ONE night.........

NO woman is worth that much........:rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^^:agree :rofl: :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd keep the car, drive it vigorusly occasionally, take it to a few shows, enjoy it.....1st insure it for a lot of money and relax......P.S. the GTO will still look sweet in another 40 years. The "trophy wife".................? E


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Driving the thing may GET YOU a "trophy" ....... or ... 2 or more.....


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats this is an amazing vehicle!


----------

